# Good condition R32 GT-R Catback exhaust system.



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

As above


----------



## The_thirtythree (May 22, 2020)

Sorry misread the post.


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Hi, I have a Blitz Nur spec if you’re interested


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi mate, do you have any pics of it? Also how much were you looking for it? If you could answer with WhatsApp it would be easier. My number is +4xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Sent you a message What’s app


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Still looking for one.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Got a HKS Super Drager in the shed, got downpipes and decat to go with it as well


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh perfect, would you have some pics? How much did you want for it too?

Cheers Alex


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Attached some pictures. 
There is a dink in the bottom of the rear can near the jasma stamp. Tried to capture it. Didn't affect sound or anything. 

Are you based in the UK Alex? 
I ask because shipping will be a pain in the derriere. 

If you could collect or arrange collection I am based in Rotherham area, you can have exhaust downpipe and decat for £120, full system basically 😊
Pipework is 3"

The decat will fit a variety of import Nissans that use the 315mm cat/decat

If you are interested drop me a message 👍


----------

